# Hatfield and McCoy-09 Dirt Days



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone going to dirt days this weekend? We're going to hatfield this weekend but we're riding the rockhouse trial. We were there last year around Sept. Has any new trials opened up down their recently? It was pretty dry last year, hoping to find some holes this year.


----------

